
Why is Windows search still so bad in 2019? - lazyeye
https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/cvc2f5/eli5_why_does_it_take_so_long_to_search_for_a/
======
rasz
Imo one of the reddit comments captures the situation perfectly: "You mean you
dont want to see app advertisements when trying to remember where the fuck you
put your resume???"

Someone inside MS turned mundane OS File Manager feature into revenue stream.
High fives, promotions and bonuses all around guys!!1

------
mackrevinack
file explorer search is another thing that is unbelievably bad. when you
search for "filename" and then when you try to go back to the original folder
you were in it searches for "filenam" then "filen" and hangs each time. that's
the part where I normally just close the window and manually open the folder
again.

ive been trying out pop/linux recently and really nice how the results just
show up instantly as you type. if only microsoft would spend less time adding
pointless 3d features and emoji support they might have time to improve these
things.

------
yoz-y
I’d say that most first party local search are subpar. Setting search on both
iOS and Android is bad in such ways that I can’t understand how did they make
it like this. File search on windows and with spotlight is slow (spotlight at
least usually finds something).

But tools like everything or Alfred show that making it fast it possible.
Maybe just not a priority.

------
tonyedgecombe
You could ask the same question about Windows Backup, I can't imagine anybody
relying on it.

